
“Sierra… well, it was the poor victim of a hostile takeover by criminals” - kevbin
http://www.nodontdie.com/al-lowe/
======
pavlov
Someone should make an indie game about Sierra's rise and fall. It should be
made with the classic Sierra engine (the late-'80s EGA one used in Space Quest
3 and others).

The player would be a game designer who joins Sierra, gets to design her own
series of Quest games and faces all sorts of absurd puzzles (often in the form
of trying to herd artists and programmers). Sudden death would lurk around
every corner. At the end, the protagonist would try to fight the takeover by
corporate criminals. You could call it "Quest Quest".

~~~
bentcorner
> _Sudden death would lurk around every corner._

The early Sierra games with non-interrupting text input were notable for this.

I recall playing Police Quest 1 and if you didn't walk around the car to do an
inspection, you'd crash and die. All in the first 5 minutes of the game. I
think you could also lose really early by not attending the police briefing
that morning as well.

I like the angle Lucasarts took with the genre (no dying), but the absurdity
and difficulty of the Sierra games also has a place.

> _gets to design her own series of Quest games and faces all sorts of absurd
> puzzles_

Haha, that would be awesome. Leaving for work in the morning? You need to make
coffee (not the decaf kind) otherwise you'll miss your stop and get fired.
Don't forget your laptop and badge at home either, and you'll need to make
lunch. If you bring milk you'll die because it's spoiled (you need to throw it
away, and also take the garbage out - if you just throw it away, it'll smell
up your apartment and you will fail your date that night).

If you let someone tailgate you, they end up stealing a bunch of stuff,
including your laptop.

At that morning's standup, you have to ask george about the feature he's
working on, otherwise he'll spend the day playing solitaire and won't be able
to help you tomorrow on the presentation.

~~~
diggum
I always felt the absurdly easy methods of dying at the beginning of the games
was useful for getting new users into the mindset of taking time to explore
everywhere rather than just trying to sprint through the screens. It was early
enough where you didn't lose all sorts of progress, but being forced to
rewatch the intros and navigate the initial screens each time was a small
enough punishment that you'd start to play the game more seriously to avoid
that.

------
rodgerd
Interesting that he feels the stories went away. I finished up Sleeping Dogs
recently, and it's definitely a strong story. The Last of Us, Dragon Age,
Bastion, Remember Me, Shadow of the Colossus, even the Saints Row series (as
long as you don't mind it veering into Paul Verhoeven-self-satire). That's
just off the top of my head.

Seriously, if you were interviewing a filmaker who proundly said, "I haven't
owned a TV in 15 years, because I know it's all shit", would you take their
opinion seriously?

~~~
vanderZwan
As much as I love old-school adventures, I think this interview by Shigeru
Miyamoto is an interesting counterpoint to the whole story telling attitude as
well:

 _Miyamoto doesn’t see himself as a storyteller, and worries that the video
game business is now so hung up on providing film-like experiences, with grand
themes and complex storylines, that the essence of play is being lost._

 _In films, he explains, the director and the creator are one and the same
person, dictating what happens, carving out the story’s arc. But in games, he
believes the director should be the player – his job as a designer is simply
to equip them with the toys to direct. As a creative philosophy it’s pretty
much the opposite of auteurism – though ironically, it’s one that has made him
the best-known games designer on the planet._

 _“These younger game creators, they want to be recognised,” he sighs. “They
want to tell stories that will touch people’s hearts. And while I understand
that desire, the trend worries me. It should be the experience, that is
touching. What I strive for is to make the person playing the game the
director. All I do is help them feel that, by playing, they’re creating
something that only they could create.”_

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/film/film-
news/11201171/n...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/film/film-
news/11201171/nintendo-super-mario-pikmin-tokyo-film-festival-mandarin-
oriental-tokyo-sega-mario-kart-zelda-wii-oculus-rift.html)

~~~
sfjailbird
"Games" span a much broader spectrum of entertainment types than movies. At
one end there's the interactive story, and personally I would include most
modern FPS'es in this genre, at least as far as the single player experience
goes. The story is on rails and you get to shoot a little here and drive a
little there. At the other end is the pure game mechanics, the sandbox where
you are the director, in the words of Miyamoto (although his own games fall
somewhere in the middle IMHO). Minecraft is a good example, but even GTA
belongs in this end, since the most fun is to be had just playing with the
game mechanics, rather than in completing the story.

There's room for a huge amount of variety along this scale and there is a lot
of room at both ends of the spectrum. Often these different game types even
address totally separate target markets.

~~~
jerf
You sound like you think you're disagreeing, but you're not. The point is
precisely that games can span a huge array of things, but AAA games are
(almost) all trying to jam themselves into the same small "cinematic" bit of
the space, basically literally at all costs. AAA games are absolutely
staggeringly absurdly expensive for what gets ever closer and closer to a
movie.

I do not have a current-gen console so I'll concede that I don't have direct
experience, but the reviewers I trust to tell me whether a AAA game sucks or
not (i.e., neither giving automatic 8/10+s because they're big advertisers nor
automatically slagging things simply because they're "sellouts" or something)
have all been telling the same story lately on things like Destiny and The
Order: 1886, which is that the gameplay is often OK to good-ish but it's
increasingly obvious that the games are so gosh-darned ambitious and expensive
now that they're getting brutally cut down to even be able to ship anything,
where simultaneously the story is obviously supposed to be very important
because vast, _vast_ resources are dedicated to the cut scenes, set pieces,
and the "set" (another frequent complaint being "incredibly beautiful skyboxes
behind a linear corridor with chest-high walls"), yet at the same time it's
obvious that huge holes have been blown in the stories by cuts and once you
factor out the cut scenes, the games are almost insubstantial. In the case of
Destiny, perhaps still quite fun, but not very _substantial_.

The "previous gen" showed the trend pretty strongly and many of us thought the
gaming companies would be forced to pull out of the current trends, but so far
into the current gen it really does seem that AAA will literally sacrifice
_everything_ to be "cinematic". Absolutely everything, including even good
cinematic storytelling, because many of these games have been so shredded in
editing that if they really were a movie they'd seriously make Uwe Boll movies
look coherent by comparison. Everything must be sacrificed to good-looking cut
scenes. It's getting quite absurd.

"even GTA belongs in this end, since the most fun is to be had just playing
with the game mechanics, rather than in completing the story."

And this is a great example of what I mean, albeit in the previous gen...
here's an interesting video where someone explores the incredible tension
between the fun little mechanics in GTA IV that it goes to great efforts to
create, and then how much of them it sacrificed on the altar of a "cinematic
story":
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E32j9ufrpoE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E32j9ufrpoE)

~~~
vonmoltke
> You sound like you think you're disagreeing, but you're not. The point is
> precisely that games can span a huge array of things, but AAA games are
> (almost) all trying to jam themselves into the same small "cinematic" bit of
> the space, basically literally at all costs. AAA games are absolutely
> staggeringly absurdly expensive for what gets ever closer and closer to a
> movie.

How much of that is a product of circular reasoning, though? What is a "AAA
game"? Is Civ 5? Are the games in the Total War series? Is this a case where,
because of perception, in order to be considered AAA a game _needs_ to reach
for the "cinematic"?

~~~
GFischer
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AAA_(game_industry)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AAA_\(game_industry\))

"In the video game industry, AAA (pronounced "triple A") is a classification
term used for games with the highest development budgets and levels of
promotion"

Civ 5 and Total War are awesome games, but I don't think they reach the same
amounts of sales and gross as the AAA titles (they might be more profitable, I
don't know).

Only Minecraft cracks the list of top 10 bestsellers in 2014:

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2015/01/19/the-top-
ten-...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/erikkain/2015/01/19/the-top-ten-best-
selling-video-games-of-2014/)

www.ign.com/articles/2015/01/15/these-are-the-best-selling-games-of-2014-in-
the-us

    
    
        1. Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare (360, XBO, PS4, PS3, PC)
        2. Madden NFL 15 (360, PS4, XBO, PS3)
        3. Destiny (XBO, PS4, 360, PS3)
        4. Grand Theft Auto V (PS4, XBO, 360, PS3)
        5. Minecraft (360, PS3, XBO, PS4)
        6. Super Smash Bros. (3DS, NWU)
        7. NBA 2K15 (PS4, XBO, 360, PS3, PC)
        8. Watch Dogs (PS4, XBO, 360, PS3, PC, NWU)
        9. FIFA 15 (360, PS4, XBO, PS3, Wii, 3DS, PSV)
        10. Call of Duty: Ghosts (360, PS3, XBO, PS4, NWU, PC)

------
tinco
This is sort of off-topic, but I got interested in the criminal, Walter
Forbes, and was wondering whether he is in prison at the moment or not, and
what kind of prison.

Google searches for him directly did not yield any information. He's been
convicted without leniency for 12 years, which in theory should mean he still
is in prison right now. But all news is from around the day of the trial.

Is there a way to know if someone is in prison at this moment or at least
recently? And perhaps in what prison?

edit: Ok that was actually easier than I thought. I read that he's in a
Federal Prison. On
[http://www.bop.gov/inmateloc/](http://www.bop.gov/inmateloc/) you can look
them up. This is what I got:

    
    
        Located at: Otisville FCI
        Release Date: 07/21/2018

------
IvyMike
> What do you think caused the downfall of adventure games in the '90s?

I think 90's era adventure games are looked at with rose colored glasses. A
lot of the time, these games were non-intuitive and won thru repetition ("try
everything") rather than logic.

Case in point:
[http://www.oldmanmurray.com/features/79.html](http://www.oldmanmurray.com/features/79.html)
[this is the last page of a 3 page article, but you'll get the point]

~~~
minikomi
I'm a huge fan of old Sierra games but I still have very sad memories of
having saved space quest II quite near the end, after having being kissed by
the alien - and thus being unable to make few final moves :(

edit: oh, the painful memories..
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SqKTBE0yC0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SqKTBE0yC0)

~~~
fixermark
Between my friends and I, we have a term-of-art for whether I will enjoy a
puzzle adventure game: "Does the game let me eat the pie?"

If it doesn't, I'll play it. I'm an adult now, and there are many more games
on the market; I simply don't have time anymore for games that let me eat the
pie.

[http://everything2.com/title/King%2527s+Quest+5+design+flaw](http://everything2.com/title/King%2527s+Quest+5+design+flaw)

~~~
serf
I love that kind of gameplay. That's what draws me to many J-RPGs.

Didn't do X? Can't get Y, no matter how bad you want it.

Most especially so when the game warns you in obscure ways. Plays which reward
the player for being investigatory.

Example : A placed readable book on the shelf warns player not to do X if they
want Y far before the decision comes about. Or the player has a bad
premonition or dream about it. Foreboding which has obvious intent once that
player has passed the threshold of no return.

It was stated earlier in the thread, but I think there is real value to
setting an atmosphere in a game which rewards the player for being cautious,
but curious. For example, the pie you're talking about had no real obvious use
until the mob which requires it, right? Unless inventory space becomes an
issue, a cautious player would likely hold on to that pie until faced with a
challenge where they've tried other avenues. The type of player which tries
every item in their inventory to succeed definitely isn't the target for this
mechanics.

Reminds me of the colored potion system in nethack.

~~~
fixermark
When well-crafted, it's a great thing to have such irreversible decision
points. The fundamental flaw with the pie is it wasn't well-crafted (both in-
game and in the larger ecosystem of adventure games at the time; players were
encouraged to try everything when stuck, so they might eat the pie even if it
wasn't an obvious solution to the current problem. "Can't climb this cliff.
Maybe eating the pie will give me wings? That magic stick gives you wings in
that other game...").

------
andrewfong
I miss the old Sierra games. I'm glad we're starting to see a revival of
adventuring gaming via Kickstarter and episodic channels, although I often
feel like a lot of the AAA games coming out these days lack a certain spark
found in those old Sierra games. Maybe it's because I'm just older and more
jaded now, but this quote spoke to me:

''' So I guess my thinking is that the big problems came when game developers
lost control of their companies. The Broderbund guys were programmers and
gamers and developers. Ken was. Quite a few of the other -- Activision was
founded by a game player, and Accolade. A lot of other companies were founded
by guys who knew games and as long as they were in charge, it seemed like
things were better. But when gradually their companies hired professional
management -- professional managers love spreadsheets and they loved evidence,
because they didn't have gut feelings that said, "Yeah, that's a great idea!
Yeah, that'll sell! People will love that! Look at that!" Instead, they would
say, "Well, what are the numbers here? How do we compare this? What are your
comparables?" '''

Compare to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9179624](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9179624)

~~~
ekianjo
> So I guess my thinking is that the big problems came when game developers
> lost control of their companies

Some willingly sold their companies to bigger ones (Garriott sold Origin to
EA, and Origin's legacy was lost forever since).

> But when gradually their companies hired professional management

Yet professional is what's badly needed. Look at the Doublefine mess with
Broken Age (massively over budget, massively late, massively under-delivering
in every area).

~~~
merijnv
Judging by your comments you weren't a backer, so here's an alternate point of
view...

> Yet professional is what's badly needed. Look at the Doublefine mess with
> Broken Age (massively over budget, massively late, massively under-
> delivering in every area). reply

As one of the Broken Age backers, I think you're overly harsh on Double Fine.
Personally, I feel I've gotten more than 10 times my money's worth despite Act
2 not being finished yet.

You describe it as massively late, but is that fair? The original plan was
"we'll make a flash adventure for 300k", but because of the large budget they
changed that to "we'll make a cross-platform, voice acted, hand-drawn custom
engine game with a longer schedule" and I'm okay with that.

I got to see the entire design and development process behind the screen,
which was super neat. I saw the hard discussion on decreasing scope vs
delaying the game, the discussion whether to gut Act 2 or release the first
part and use those funds to create an Act 2 worth of the original scope.

I think the art, music and voice acting is gorgeous. The puzzles were a bit
underwhelming, but everything I've heard is that the difficulty curve is
better in Act 2. All in all, for the 15 (or was it 25?) dollar backing I feel
the project was a great success, massively exceeding my expectations about
what I'd get for the money.

~~~
egypturnash
Yeah, I backed it and I was pretty happy with what I got, too. _There is a new
Tim Schaefer adventure game in the world._ In part because of the $15 I
contributed.

------
brandonmenc
That video of Ken and Roberta accepting the award - what a sweet, genuine,
down to earth couple. They seem like best friends still to this day, and few
things make me happier than the thought of them traveling around the ocean in
their boat
([http://www.kensblog.com/About_San_Souci](http://www.kensblog.com/About_San_Souci)),
together.

With the exception of the takeover, a fairytale story about running a company
and making your mark.

------
rcthompson
People actually went to jail for financial fraud? What different times it must
have been back then.

~~~
1wd
Back then in 2007

~~~
rcthompson
Yes, exactly.

------
brandonmenc
> Yeah, Apogee was one, but was trying to think of the other. The guy from
> Vegas who did the captain -- captain something or other.

Captain Comic!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33VX9NvLf4s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33VX9NvLf4s)

Back in 1988, the first Nintento-like shareware game for the PC. A few years
before Keen.

~~~
shdon
Michael Denio. A nice guy who had become disillusioned by the game industry
and dropped out entirely. Such a pity. Even years after that, I had a short
conversation with him by e-mail and he obviously loved his games and was very
friendly and gracious to a fan (me).

------
agentultra
> I'm amazed that any game makes any money at all because there's just so
> many.

> I guess the real truth is that one percent are hits and maybe five percent
> make a profit and the other 95 percent either break even or lose money.
> That's a tough way to make a living.

So many game developers are saying this... I wonder if there is any validity
to it. Anyone run the numbers? Precious few indies are gracious enough to
share their numbers but it's curious to me because the games continue to be
made.

~~~
drzaiusapelord
An indie developer released his numbers lately and it made the front page of
HN. I don't recall the game and actually never even head of it, but I
remembered being impressed by his revenue, especially considering how simple
the game was.

>but it's curious to me because the games continue to be made.

I think the numbers are more impressive than we assume and the work,
especially for an indie-quality game, can be done with a very, very small
team. Only a handful of the top played games in Steam are actually AAA games.
That leaves a lot of dollars available for smaller shops. 2014's success
story? Goat Simulator with 1.4m copies sold. Even at its modest $9.99 pricing,
that's pretty decent money for what is essentially a joke game.

[http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/03/steam-gauge-
measuring-...](http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2015/03/steam-gauge-measuring-
the-most-popular-steam-games-of-2014/)

~~~
GFischer
But developers that fail usually don't share revenue numbers.

A coworker had a failed game launch (a Mario Cart clone for Android), he made
U$ 25 off it (but he did get some consulting gigs out of it).

I've also met or listened to other hopeful game studios, one with dozens of
failures, that eventually pivoted into productivity software.

~~~
drzaiusapelord
My understanding is that mobile is so over-saturated that its the equivalent
of gambling. I have no proof other than my limited experience in the industry,
but Steam tends to be more of a meritocracy. If you make a good game in a
genre people want to play, you have a decent chance of making some good money.
There are people waiting and wanting those types of games. They'll forgive the
lack of 3D graphics or fancy voice overs, etc if the game itself is solid. The
top sellers in 2014 were almost all non-AAA titles.

With mobile, your marketing budget is more important than your game. Anyone
can code a ad-driven clone of $popular_game, like your friend did. If
anything, mobile is a lesson in attracting the wrong kind of developers (quick
cash kiddies making clones) and a lesson in how poorly organized and run the
various App stores are. Not to mention, how unsophisticated the mobile buyer
is. Its grandma looking for a distraction, not the next Half-Life.

------
cloudform
I miss Sierra games because it was clear they were made by auteurs. Whether Al
Lowe, Roberta Williams, or Jane Jensen it was clear the game came from a
singular voice.

All my favorite games nowadays embody this and are mostly indies from a small
team like Fez, Braid, and Gone Home.

With more money spent on the big games and more people Required for AAA
projects as technology leads to increased production costs , I think they'll
always be a niche for auteurs on low budget games. In fact since it is easier
to distribute, we see more nowadays. Maybe one day we'll see AAA titles
directed with an auteur voice, but if Hollywood is any indication that isn't
likely. That's the big loss.

~~~
babuskov
I was inspired by Braid, Fez and Limbo to create a puzzle platformer myself
because I really enjoyed playing such games and there aren't many challenging
games of that type around. I started developing about 5 months ago, learned
how to draw pixel graphics in the process, and will have a free playable demo
(about 2hrs of gameplay) out in a couple of days. If you're interested, watch
my twitter profile and/or blog, where I'll announce when it's ready.

------
pugio
Sierra made my favorite game of all time. I'm sad such a creative team was
destroyed by maliciousness and greed.

Quest for Glory V - Dragon Fire I've been a gamer all my life, and I'd still
recommend this game as equal to anything out there today.
([http://www.gog.com/game/quest_for_glory](http://www.gog.com/game/quest_for_glory))

It was action-packed, subtle, had deep quests, an engaging storyline, and a
wacky sense of humor. Each puzzle could be solved differently by the different
character types. For example, in one quest you had to assault a mercenary
fortress under cover of darkness.

As a thief you could sneak behind every guard and blackjack them one by one,
then use your grappling hook to climb up the garbage shoot into the fortress
proper. A skilled set of sneakery, and you could take the entire base out
without the alarm being raised.

The wizard would go in fireballs blazing, but had a lot of cool spells to use
when dueling the fortress's wizard. All combat was real time - you're ability
to deflect enemy spells, block attacks (as a fighter), or chuck a stream of
daggers was all reliant on your fast-twitch skills.

And the humor – in one quest arc you had to repair a cable car to get to
science island, pass a ridiculous multiple choice quiz:

2\. What is the goal of the True Scientist? a) To get tenure at a major
university and be set for life. b) To impress babes with your towering
intellect. c) To plot to take over the world! d) All of the above.

And then, to gain the scientist's acceptance, you had to construct the perfect
pizza out of ingredients scavenged in the field (how's that for crafting?).
You needed access to their lab so you could get their pterodactyl skeleton,
coat it with wax and pegasus feathers, and launch yourself out overseas to fly
to Hydra Island.

And that was one quest.

It was also one of the few cross platform games of its time.

I'm fully aware of the rosy colored glow of nostalgia but in this case... man,
they don't make 'em like they used to.

RIP, Pre-Takeover Sierra

~~~
elliptic
I remember I was incredibly excited about the release; it was some years after
QFG IV, right? But I didn't feel it was quite as good as I or (especially) II.
Still, even the weaker III and IV had such intellectual variety and even
wonderful emotional range...Humor to pathos, and everywhere in between.

~~~
bentcorner
I loved the QFG series. I recall that multiplayer was supposed to be in QFG 5,
but looking at the wikipedia article it looks like that was cut. I'm sure that
the multiplayer feature was responsible for some amount of delay there.

------
michaelbuddy
I really don't like how someone in the article is saying that new games have
no stories, but sierra, their team were these great storytellers had all kinds
of funny in them. When I was a kid in the 80s, yeah kings quest and space
quest had lighter moments, but they weren't all that funny. As an adult I
definitely don't think they are this hilarious rose-colored gem that has never
again met competition in the modern age. They were quite the pain in the ass
too. I think these games desperately need a remake to make the more fun. They
worked for the time because they had no competition, I mean you could argue
that having to repeat a large portion of the game was annoying but you didn't
have reference to other games that made it easier. When the puzzle is how to
word a sentence to match the game word syntax, it's not really a game to me.
Sierra did a lot of great things first, but it's silly to think they were
these geniuses of fun and story.

------
nathanb
> "We were storytellers. We were kinda thrown by the wayside. The innovations
> that adventure games made over the course of their lifespan were absorbed
> into the other genre of games. You have inventory. You have object
> manipulation. You have puzzles. You have all these things that adventure
> games that are now a standard part of most games. So the adventure-game part
> was kinda absorbed. But what they didn't do is grab the stories. We told
> stories."

I could not have put it as well as this. But this.

------
spiritplumber
"I'm gonna stage a hostile takeover of your company and I'm gonna offer 50
percent more than the going price of the stock. If you fight me, every
stockholder in the country will file a lawsuit against you for not accepting
this wonderful offer from me."

"Ok, I will fight you. By company bylaws, you have choice of weapons. Meet me
Monday at dawn."

I had no idea what happened to Sierra... turns out what happened to it is
basically the prelude to Terry Pratchett's Going postal.

------
wodenokoto
Maybe it was an oversight on my part reading the article, but what has Al Lowe
been doing for the past 15 years where he didn't make games?

~~~
ddunkin
As far as I know, he's into comedy and model trains. I learned about the model
train thing when I ran into him at a model train event at the Evergreen State
Fairgrounds a few years ago.

------
osi
If you're looking for recent games with good stories, check out the stuff from
Spiderweb software:

[http://www.spiderwebsoftware.com/products.html](http://www.spiderwebsoftware.com/products.html)

The Banner Saga also has an excellent story as well,
[http://stoicstudio.com/](http://stoicstudio.com/)

------
mcguire
" _...that people weren 't looking for deeper games with deeper puzzles and
thought-provoking concepts and all these things we were hoping for._"

Some of us were. Frankly, I don't remember really enjoying any games since the
demise of Sierra. Certainty, I haven't finished anything since long before
that.

------
mschuster91
Anyone knows who holds the rights and the source code (or has copies of it) to
Earth Siege 2, by chance?

~~~
logfromblammo
"You brought back a lot of salvage that time!"

That was one of my favorite armored mecha games.

I'd check first with Activision/Blizzard, then check the names of other
Dynamix franchises to see if anyone, anywhere has ever made a sequel to any of
them, and see if they got anything else along with that deal.

~~~
mschuster91
Most times I never even got a reply... looks like I have to continue with
reverse engineering :(

By the way if you want you can still play it on Win7 x64 (!), although without
joystick support so you will need a numpad for controlling your herc. I
haven't found out yet why exactly it is broken but I guess that "something"
deep deep in the engine can't parse what Windows API returns to it...

And if you've lost your disc, I put up some ISOs onto a google docs site that
you'll easily find with google ;)

~~~
logfromblammo
That might be the only way to do it, then. Blatantly violate the copyright,
publish your service-of-process address, and wait to see who sends the
takedown notice.

I wonder if that could be considered a form of adverse possession for
intellectual property.

But I still have my install discs. Dusty, but still there.

------
mkramlich
related to this, I was the engine architect and programmer of a Leisure Suit
Larry game homage named The Adventures of Khaki Pants Pete. it was an iOS app
done to indirectly promote the Klondike Bar.

bonus: I also worked for Cendant! later era, back when they bought
Cheaptickets and Orbitz

